# Erfahrungen mit EC 02 ANT



## Poul (27. September 2010)

Servas Mit`einand,

möchte mir ein neues AM-Fully zulegen und liebäugle mit dem ANT von Fatmodul. Hab in den MTB-Zeitschriften schon viel gutes über das Teil gelesen. Mich würden aber auch praktische Erfahrungsberichte interessieren. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja eure Erfahrungen mitteilen 


Grüße


----------



## Nihilo (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi.

Also ich habe mir Anfang des Sommers ein Ant zugelegt und bin dann in Slowenien und Österreich auf Tour gewesen. Das Bike hat mich restlos begeistert. Ich kam genau so gut bergauf wie bergab, hatte nie Überschlagsgefühle und auch auf Asphalt fährt es sich hervorragend. Selbst bei einer 90km langen Tour von Lenggries an der Isar entlang in den Norden Münchens, also auf für diese Bikekategorie eher lächerlichen Pfaden, hat es mich begeistern können. Es war bequem und zwang mir an entsprechenden Stellen ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht, etwa auf dem Stück an der Isar zwischen Grünwald und Tierpark 

Den Sattel von Synchros finde ich persönlich aber mehr als bescheiden. Er passt zwar optisch sehr gut, aber war einfach viel zu unbequem, um damit lange zu fahren.

Ein weiterer Punkt, warum ich mit dem Ant so zufrieden bin, ist Alpha Bikes. Entspannte Leute, kompetent (zumindest IMHO), sehr guter Service. Ich bin sogar so zufrieden, dass ich meine Frau damit angesteckt habe und sie sich ihr Fully nun auch bei Alpha Bikes kaufen wird. Ich kann aber nur für den Laden in der Heidemannstr. sprechen, den in Sendling habe ich bisher noch nicht besucht.

Ich möchte aber dringend darauf hinweisen, dass das Ant mein erstes Fully ist. Ich war zuvor nur auf Gran Canaria mit Fullies von Cannondale und Specialized auf Ein-Tages-Touren unterwegs und fuhr sonst Rennrad oder Hardtails. Mir fehlt also dieses Tausende-Testrunden-Kilometer-Vergleichswissen, das einige andere User des Forums sicherlich hätten 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poul (1. Oktober 2010)

Servas,

na das hört sich doch klasse an. Da werde ich doch demnächst mal bei den Jungs in der Heidemannstraße vorbei schauen.

Grüße


----------



## nepo (9. Oktober 2010)

Also dann will ich mich auch mal outen.
Ich hab mir letzten Donnerstag ein Ant zugelegt. Ist auch bei mir das erste Fully.

Hier mal mein erster Eindruck:

Meine Kilometer hab ich bisher mit einem Trekkingrad (KTM Veneto) und  einem Marin Bear Valley SE runtergestrampelt.
Da man da trotz großer  Nehmerqualitäten der beiden Fahrräder abseits der Straße ziemlich eingeschränkt ist, wollte  ich einfach mal mehr.
Ein bisserl skeptisch war ich als "0,1 Tonner" ob Gabel und Dämpfer das alles mitmachen. (Ergebnis siehe unten)

Im Vergleich zu meinem Marin ist das Ant  saubequem. Gut, der Sattel ist auf Dauer ne Katastrophe für meine  Sitzknochen, aber das lässt sich ja abstellen.
Muss beim ersten Service  mal schauen, was Alpha Bikes da so an Alternativen hat.
Was mich allerdings tierisch nervt ist, dass die vordere (203er) Bremsscheibe ab etwa 30 kmh zum Flattern anfängt. Das lässt sich aber bestimmt auch beheben.
Ansonsten kann ich die Kritik an den Bremsen kein Stück nachvollziehen.

Auf der Straße ist es im Vergleich zum (stets vollbepackten) KTM  angenehmer als erwartet zu fahren.
Das gefühlte Gewicht kommt ungefähr  ans Marin und es ist wesentlich agiler als dieses (mit originalem Gabelschaftvorbau Marke "bückdich")

Heute hab ich die erste richtige Ausfahrt damit zur Isar gemacht. Ich  komme damit erstaunlich schnell und leicht zurecht. Es  lädt wirklich dazu ein, mal vom Hauptweg runter zu fahren.
Dabei hab ich mich  natürlich gleich ordentlich übernommen und wohl einen der  anspruchsvolleren Trails erwischt. Die Quittung kam dann mit einem  sanften Bodenkontakt.
Feuchtigkeit, nasses Laub und viel Schlamm sind  wohl ne schlechte Vorraussetzung, um sowas das erste mal zu fahren. Auf nem glatten  Stein bin ich dann abgerutscht. *
Weils ein Randstein war und das Rad da mit der rechten Seite drübergechrappt ist, hab ich auch  schon nen größeren Schaden am Rad befürchtet.
Zum Glück ist es aber bei Kleinigkeiten geblieben: Der Rock Shox Aufkleber an der Gabel hat ne Mini-Schramme,
an der Kettenstrebe ist die Beschichtung an einer ganz kleinen Stelle ein bisserl  abgewetzt
und das Schaltwerk  ist halt etwas zerschrammt (das ist eigentlich schon der größte Schaden).
Also nicht der Rede Wert, war ja auch kein spektakulärer Sturz mit Überschlag etc.












(sorry für die schlechten Bilder, mit dem Keller ist die Handycam total überfordert)


Zu den Dämpfern: Ich mach freilich keine großen Sprünge. A bissl was haben sie aber heute trotzdem mitmachen müssen. Wie es aussieht, sind sie nicht restlos überfordert. (siehe Bilder)
Der Dämpfer war mir zuerst etwas zu sensibel bzw. "weich" und die Gabel etwas zu träge eingestellt (bin Motorradfahrer, vielleicht hats damit was zu tun).
Das hat sich aber mit den Einstellrädchen leicht beheben lassen, sodass ich jetzt zufrieden bin.









Die Hohlphrase "ich bin damit zufrieden" versuche ich jetzt zu vermeiden 
Auf jeden Fall bereue ich meine Entscheidung nicht.

Die Meinung von einem Fully-Einsteiger ist sicher nicht unbedingt repräsentativ, aber vielleicht hilft sie dir und anderen ja ein wenig weiter.

*kleine Anekdote am Rande: über den nächsten Stein hab ich dan drübergeschoben, was beobachtet und prompt belächelt ja sogar fast belacht wurde...


----------



## nepo (14. Oktober 2010)

erstes Update:
Vorgestern hat der Dämpfer plötzlich Luft verloren.
Einen unmittelbaren Grund konnte ich dafür nicht erkennen.
Keine Ahnung, wie schnell das ging.

Als ich auf der Heimfahrt noch mal kurz ab- und dann wieder aufgestiegen bin, ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Bike hinten viel zu weit eintaucht.
Blöd: ich war mitten im Forstenrieder Park, es war stockfinster und saukalt...
Beim Monarch 4.2 wohl kein besonders unbekanntes Problem. (auch wenn mir vorher versichert wurde, dass es beim Ant bisher keine Probleme damit gab). Aber wer weiß, woran es letztendlich lag.

Klasse war allerdings, dass Alpha Bikes mir den Dämpfer heute beim ersten Service direkt gegen einen neuen ausgetauscht hat.
Überhaupt! Dass ich gestern einen Termin für heute bekommen habe, das Bike um 10 Uhr hinbringen und um 18 Uhr wieder abholen konnte, war echt ok!


----------



## soso79 (20. Oktober 2010)

montiere dir rubber queen 2.2 und du wirst dich noch viel wohler und sicherer fühlen !


----------



## nepo (25. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Tipp!
Ich denke, ich werde die MK erstmal runterfahren (scheint nicht soooo lange zu dauern).
Dir Rubber Queen sehen nach einem guten Ersatz aus.

Ein dickes Problem hab ich jetzt noch mit dem Ant:

KNARZEN!!!!

Es macht mich narrisch! Das wurde leider auch nicht ansatzweise beim ersten Service behoben. Tritt halt nicht sofort auf und erst recht nicht auf den paar Metern, zwischen Werkstatttür und Kofferraum. Ich werd´s die Tage noch mal hinbringen müssen.

Die Geräuschkulisse bei den Bremsen* hat sich auch nicht komplett gebessert, aber damit komme ich eher klar als mit dem Geknarze.

*Schleifgeräusche beim Kurvenfahren, Schleifgeräusche beim Schnellfahren (ist schon besser geworden -> ca. 250 km), dann mal wieder zeitweise Schleifgeräusche beim normalen Geradeausfahren, seit neuestem Quietschen beim Bergabbremsen hinten (gut kann auch Dreck von der letzten Tour am Freitag dran schuld sein)


----------



## soso79 (25. Oktober 2010)

ach naja, mit knarzen und sowas befasse ich mich gar nicht mehr. hab ich bei all meinen bikes gehabt. kommt und geht. ist halt nervig, das stimmt.

zur zeit hab ichs beim spicy...paar mal hüpfen dann gehts auch wieder weg^^

aber mit den rubber queen -> wirste nicht bereuen. und bleib ruhig bei den 2.2ern, dann gehts auch mit dem gewicht. grip ist um welten besser als die 2.4 mk. fahre sie mit ca. 2.2bar

lg


----------



## nepo (29. Oktober 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> ach naja, mit knarzen und sowas befasse ich mich gar nicht mehr.




versucht zu ignorieren...
geht nicht...
dienstag darf sich der sebastian noch mal damit befassen 

bei meinem trekkingrad ging das knarzen auch irgendwann fast von alleine weg. aber da war es nicht gar so laut und nervig wie jetzt beim ant. dazu noch das geschleife von den bremsen in allen lebenlsagen...

sobald ich ein stück auf der straße fahre wirds richtig nervötend.
knarrrzknarrz...zingzing...knarrz...


----------



## nepo (5. November 2010)

Also gestern abgeholt und gestaunt.
Die Jungs haben das ganze Radl noch mal zerlegt und alles gefettet.
Und das, obwohl das Knarzen nicht nachvollzogen werden konnte. (tritt ja erst nach ner Weile auf)

Die ausgedehnte Probefahrt steht leider noch aus, weil mein Knie noch nicht so will, wie ich. Vielleicht morgen, dann schreib ich's hier rein.

Den zweiten (heftigen) Sturz auf der Straße hat das Ant übrigens auch erstaunlich gut weg gesteckt. Kratzer nur an Sattel, Griffen und Pedalen. Nur am Schnellspanner noch ganz kleine Kratzer...


----------



## nepo (6. November 2010)

Knarzen ist weg. Danke noch mal an Alpha Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poul (7. November 2010)

Servas Mit'einand,

danke für eure Erfahrungsberichte. Habe mir jetzt das Rahmenset bei Alpha Bikes geholt und werde es mir über den Winter aufbauen. 

Grüße


----------



## nepo (17. Dezember 2010)

Aktuell wird das Ant gerade für 1.799 mit XT 3x10 verschleudert.
Wollten Sie zwar eigentlich nie nicht machen diesen Winter...
Aber wer noch nicht hat, für den wäre gerade ein günstiger Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Braunbaer (13. Januar 2011)

Kann mir einer von den stolzen ANT-Besitzern was zu der Uphill-Performance des EC 02 ANT sagen? Ist die Effektivität der Kinematik vergleichbar mit der des Liteville 301? Also berghoch hat für mich Priorität (für Alpencross & Co), erst danach kommen die Abfahrtseigenschaften (die das Rad bestimmt hat).

Danke Euch + Gruß, Braunbär


----------



## gammeldansk (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Mich würde die Kettenstrebenlänge des ANT interessieren, auf der Homepage gibts da nämlich keine Info zu.

Thx im Vorraus


----------



## prallax (18. Januar 2011)

Die Sitzrohrlängen fehlen auch bei den Geometriedaten.


----------



## Kesan (18. Januar 2011)

gammeldansk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Mich würde die Kettenstrebenlänge des ANT interessieren, auf der Homepage gibts da nämlich keine Info zu.
> 
> Thx im Vorraus



Wird auf der Seite von Alpha Bikes mit 425mm angegeben

http://www.alpha-bikes.eu/shop/prod...ain-Enduro/-Fatmodul-ANT-EC-02-2010-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gammeldansk (19. Januar 2011)

Ah,
Ich hatte bei www.fatmodul geschaut und nicht bei alpha-bikes....

Man dankt


----------



## Deleted 142566 (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mich auf das ANT eingeschossen...in meiner Liste standen auch das Cube AMS 125, Canyon Nerve AM 7.0, Vortrieb All Mountain etc. Alles im Bereich 1800 - 2100 â¬. Lokal ansÃ¤ssiger VerkÃ¤ufer ist mir relativ angenehm (MÃ¼nchen).

Ich bin schon probegesessen (gefahren) auf RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M und L...tendenziell fÃ¼hlt sich beim herumrollen das M fÃ¼r mich besser an (SchrittlÃ¤nge ca. 87 cm, KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe 185 cm).

Zwei fragen habe ich (an die stolzen ANT-Besitzer):

1. liege ich mit meinem GefÃ¼hl in einem fÃ¼r Euch sinnvollen Bereich oder sprechen die MaÃe eher fÃ¼r L

2. bergauf - steigt ein M-Rahmen nennenswert leichter auf als ein L

Die Einsatzgebiete des Rades werden recht breitbandig sein - Trail, Transalp, Tour - so in der Reihenfolge in etwa.

Ich mÃ¶chte das Bike evtl. (bzw. sehr sicher) diese Woche kaufen und mÃ¶chte nochmal alle bÃ¶sen EinwÃ¤nde dagegen hÃ¶ren.

Danke Euch, Michael


----------



## Nihilo (24. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe bei 185 cm Körperlänge und 85 cm Schrittlänge das Bike in L genommen. Und mit Deinen längeren Beinen würde ich erst recht L nehmen.


----------



## Poul (24. Januar 2011)

@C6H12:
wenn du dich auf dem M wohler fühlst dann würde ich diesen an deiner Stelle nehmen. Ist ja immer a bissarl Geschmackssache. Ein kleinerer Rahmen ist auch auf dem Trail wendiger.


----------



## Deleted 142566 (24. Januar 2011)

ok... um noch das ganze um eine weitere krumme Frage zu erweitern...

worann erkenne ich am ehesten, ob der größere L-Rahemen evtl. doch besser zu mir passt - außer Bauchgefühl, da wärs ja der M-Rahmen


----------



## Braunbaer (24. Januar 2011)

C6H12 schrieb:


> worann erkenne ich am ehesten, ob der größere L-Rahemen evtl. doch besser zu mir passt - außer Bauchgefühl, da wärs ja der M-Rahmen



Da das ANT ja ein eher tiefes Oberrohr hat und die Schritthöhe damit weniger ein Problem ist, solltest Du das von der Länge abhängig machen. Was nun im Endeffekt besser passt, musst Du nun aber selbst entscheiden


----------



## nepo (17. März 2011)

Letztens stand in der Werkstat was nettes, das ich für einen Individualaufbau gehalten habe.
Ein kurzes Gespräch hat folgendes ergeben:

Für 2011 wird es zwei Varianten geben: Comp und Race.
Preislich liegen die bei knapp 2000 und 2500 Euro.

Das Race sieht echt gut aus. Laufräder von DT Swiss, komplett X9 (sah nach Matchmaker-Hebeleien aus), gerader Lenker und zumindest bei der Kiste in der Werkstatt war eine Reverb dran. Ich habe zwar nicht gefragt, aber bei dem Preis könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die in Serie drankommt.

Die Comp-Variante bekommt dafür SLX (10-fach) Komponenten und Shimano-Laufräder.

Ich bin soweit immer noch zufrieden, nur mit dem Dämpfer hatte ich bisher kein Glück. Das bekannte Monarch-Problem verfolgt mich leider. Zum Glück ist Alpha Bikes da sehr kulant. Momentan probiere ich (0,1 tonner) gerade mal die High Volume Version in Tune B aus. Krankheitsbedingt konnte ich bisher nur ne kurze Runde bei uns im Wäldchen rollen. Wenn ich wieder fit bin, schreibe ich mal was ausführlicheres dazu.
Als ersten Eindruck habe ich zumindest das Gefühl, dass diese Variante bei meinem Gewicht besser mit der Gabel harmoniert. Zumindest brauch ich schonmal etwas weniger Druck für den gleichen SAG (200 statt 220-230 PSI)


----------



## Kesan (19. März 2011)

In der aktuellen MB ist bereits ein Test mit der von dir genannten Ausstattung inkl Reverb, allerdings für 3000 wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## nepo (19. März 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> In der aktuellen MB ist bereits ein Test mit der von dir genannten Ausstattung inkl Reverb, allerdings fÃ¼r 3000â¬ wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe.



Ok. Der Preis kam auch aus der Werkstatt und schien eher so grob aus dem GedÃ¤chtnis. Vielleicht hab ich mich auch verhÃ¶rt und es waren 2499 und 2999 gemeint???

Welchen DÃ¤mpfer hat das Testrad? Momentan ist wohl ein DTSwiss in Erprobung.


----------



## Muskelbiber1982 (19. März 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> Ok. Der Preis kam auch aus der Werkstatt und schien eher so grob aus dem Gedächtnis. Vielleicht hab ich mich auch verhört und es waren 2499 und 2999 gemeint???
> 
> Welchen Dämpfer hat das Testrad? Momentan ist wohl ein DTSwiss in Erbrobung.



DT Swiss Revelation 212

Dazu eine RS Revelation WC, komplett X.9, eine Avid Elixier CR 185 (v+h) und DT Swiss Tricon XM1550 mit Conti Mount. King Supers. 2,4".

Auf den ersten Blick find ich die Preiserhöhung gegenüber dem Vorjahresmodell das auf der HP steht schon deftig. Auf der anderen Seite war der Test in der MountainBike auch über "Alleskönner um 3000 Eur", vielleicht deshalb die Ausstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (19. März 2011)

Da steht des Rätsels Lösung:

http://www.alpha-bikes.eu/shop/prod...tain-Enduro/Fatmodul-ANT-SE-schwarz-2011.html

http://www.alpha-bikes.eu/shop/prod...in-Enduro/Fatmodul-ANT-Race-schwarz-2011.html


----------



## connerthesaint (29. März 2011)

Hier mal meine Ameise. Komplett selbst aufgebaut. 
Gewicht kann ich nicht sagen aber es fährt sich sehr gut.


----------



## blutbuche (3. April 2011)

super schönes bike !!!


----------



## nepo (5. April 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> aber mit den rubber queen -> wirste nicht bereuen. und bleib ruhig bei den 2.2ern, dann gehts auch mit dem gewicht. grip ist um welten besser als die 2.4 mk. fahre sie mit ca. 2.2bar
> 
> lg



also jetzt hab ichs gemacht 
will mal hoffen, dass du recht behältst.
recht schmal kommen sie im vergleich zum 2,4er mk schon daher.
dafür hat der mk nun nach 500 km an angehendem stollen- und gripverlust gelitten.


----------



## Benni-Biker (21. April 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch ein Ant gekauft. Das Race fÃ¼r 2500â¬. Beim Abholen ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich die M 1600 RÃ¤der von Dt Swiss hab und nicht die M 1700 Tricon.
Was wÃ¼rdet ihr sagen, welche besser sind? Soll ich bei den M 1600 bleiben oder doch nach den anderen fragen?

GruÃ Benni


----------



## icube (23. April 2011)

Servus, also ich würde mal nachfragen und eig auch auf die M 1700 tricon bestehen weil die deutlich hochwertiger und leichter sind als die M 1600 und auf der homepage stehen sie ja als serien ausstattung! 

Gruß icube


----------



## legout (12. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen

aktuell gibts ja ein Frühlingsangebot des Ant für 1899 komplett mit XT Ausstattung. Ein paar Fragen hierzu:
Handelt es sich dabei um das Vorjahresmodell? Wenn ja, was hat sich geändert?
Wie "gut" ist der Monarch 4.2 Dämpfer im Vergleich zu dem neuen DT Swiss XM180 oder gar den Float rp32?

Und noch allgemein ein paar Fragen zum Ant. Ich suche ein Allmountain. Einsatzgebiet bei uns. Feierabendrunde auf Waldtrails mit kurzen/knackigen Abfahrten. Ab und zu gehts in die Alpen. Sollte sich also auch gut bergauf radeln lassen.

Alternativen wären das Radon Slide, Canypn Nerve AM 7/8, Votec XM. Hat noch jemand Vorschläge?

Würde mich über ein paar Antworten sehr freuen.

mfg
legout


----------



## nepo (14. Mai 2011)

ähm ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es das wirklich noch gibt.
im online-shop ist es nicht mehr. oder hast du es im laden gesehen?

wenn ja, dann müsste es ein modell von 2010 sein.

aber da spricht ja eigentlich nichts dagegen?

was den monarch betrifft: zum vergleich mit dem dtswiss kann ich dir nichts sagen. nur, dass er bei mir (evt. aufgrund meines gewichts?) immer wieder probleme mit luftverlust gemacht hat. bis ich dann nen high volume in tune b bekommen habe. der ist zwar insgesamt ein wenig "trampelig" also er spricht halt bei kleinen unebenheiten sehr unsensibel an, dafür hat er deutlich mehr reserven und macht bisher keine probleme.

die empfehlung zur rubber queen kann ich übrigens nur bestätigen!!!

wenn du generell eine entscheidungshilfe suchst, solltest du aber eher in den kaufberatungsthread wechseln. dort ist mehr los, als hier.


----------



## legout (27. Mai 2011)

Hi Nepo,

danke für deinen Beitrag. Ich habe mich nun so gut wie sicher für das Fatmodul entschieden. Im Shop findest du diese Limited Edition unter "Angebote".

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden was die Rahmenhöhe betrifft. Bin 184 cm groß, Schrittlänge 85cm. Eigentlich wäre dann ja Rahmengröße L passen. Allerdings habe ich schön öfters gelesen, dass die Rahmen recht "groß" sind (siehe Testbericht bike 2010. "M zu groß für 175cm...).


mfg
legout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (28. Mai 2011)

Also DAS findest du wohl wirklich nur durch Probesitzen heraus.
Ich komm mit meinen 1,75 mit M ganz gut klar.
Er könnte vielleicht noch einen Tick kleiner sein, aber eigentlich passt es ganz gut.
Warum der Verkäufer mir zu L geraten, verstehe ich allerdings überhaupt nicht.


----------



## legout (28. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ok. dann muss ich wohl die 250 km auf mich nehmen . 
Ich habe halt irgendwo in der Bike mal gelesen, dass M wohl fast zu groß für 175cm ist...
Aber warten wir ab..

Danke nochmal.

legout


----------



## umtreiber (23. Juli 2011)

Nihilo schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei 185 cm Körperlänge und 85 cm Schrittlänge das Bike in L genommen. Und mit Deinen längeren Beinen würde ich erst recht L nehmen.



welche Rahmenhöhe haben denn die ANT fahrer hier im forum?
bin 185 / 89 und gestern M bisl probegefahren - hab mich wohl gefühlt.
L war grad keins da.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (23. Juli 2011)

180/~83 und Größe M


----------



## nepo (23. Juli 2011)

1,75 / 78 Rahmen M

Das passt allgemein ganz gut.
Auf engeren Trails dürfte der Rahmen aber auf keinen Fall größer sein.

(S konnte ich gar nicht ausprobieren, weil der Verkäufer mich nonstopp zugeblubbert hat, dass ich sogar L fahren könnte...)


----------



## nepo (29. Juli 2011)

Das Rätsel mit dem Knarzen hat sich übrigens mittlerweile aufgelöst (siehe Seite 1).

Es war der Sun Ringlé Schnellspanner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 142566 (4. Januar 2012)

Hi,

habe seit einem Jahr auch das EC 02... hatte auch Bedenken bzgl. Rahmengröße (siehe oben).

Bin 1,84 mit ca. 87cm Schrittlänge

Habe M mit dem kurzen (70mm) Vorbau. Der L-Rahmen kam mir beim Probefahren auf dem Hof zu lastwagenmäßig unwendig vor.

Zum Vergleich mal das Canyon AM (auch 150/140mm) in L:
- Radstand gleich
- Kettenstrebe auch
- Oberrohr und Sitzrohrwinkel
    ANT 595mm  - Canyon 620mm
    ANT 74°      -  Canyon 72°

etwas sinus und cosinus - da sind die 25mm Differenz (ich weiß, dass man das nicht direkt so vergleichen kann - kenne allerdings jemand mit dem Canyon AM in L und hatte den Vergleich)

Wank oder neben Partnachklam in GAP rauf (ordentlich steil) ist fahrbar ohne steigendes Vorderrad (OK, auf Sattelspitze).

Sitzposition ist angenehm, Rad fühlt sich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten stabil an.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## DaemonFreerider (24. Juni 2012)

Hi,

hat jemand von euch schon mal versucht nen Dämpfer mit Piggy Back ins Fatmodul zu erbauen bzw. schon mal gesehen. Spiele mit den Gedanken das Fahrrad mit nen anderen Dämpfer als den Monarch aufzurüsten.

Grüße


----------

